# Black Library Submission Guidelines



## Commissar Ploss

If you are looking to get published with the black library and have a wonderful short story/novel that you would like to have them consider.

check out the submission guidelines for the Black Library by clicking on the link below.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/FAQ-Working-For-Black-Library.html#guidelines

Commissar Ploss

*******************
Edit: also these tidbits from Writersmarket.com to which i am subscribed. (entry last updated: June 2nd, 2010)

BL PUBLISHING

Willow Road
Lenton, Nottingham, NG7 2WS
Wales

Phone: (44) (115) 900-4100
Fax: (44) (115) 900-4111
E-mail: [email protected], [email protected]
Website: www.blacklibrary.com

Estab. 1997. Publishes paperback originals. Published 3 new writers last year. Averages 65 total titles/year, 65 fiction titles/year.
Contact: Christian Dunn
Fiction
Needs: Fantasy (space fantasy, sword and sorcery), horror (dark fantasy, futuristic), science fiction (hard science/technological, soft/sociological), short story collection, young adult/teen (fantasy/science fiction, horror). Published The Summoner, by Gail Z. Martin (fantasy), Horus Rising, by Dan Abnett (science fiction), The Vampire Genevieve, by Jack Yeovil (fantasy).

How To Contact: Our 2010 submissions window opens on 4 May 2010 and closes on 31 July 2010. Writers whose work we consider fit for publication will be contacted within 8 weeks of the window closing. Rejected submissions will not receive a response. Accepts queries by snail mail, e-mail. Include brief bio, list of publishing credits. Send SASE or IRC for return of ms or disposable copy of ms and SASE/IRC for reply only. Agented fiction: 5%. Responds to mss in 3 months. No unsolicited mss. Considers simultaneous submissions, e-mail submissions. Rarely critiques/comments on rejected mss.

Terms: Sends pre-production galleys to author. Writer's guidelines on website.


Tips
"Please check our website."
*******************
Formatting your work for submission to BL Publishing.

Seems they want:

Microsoft Word (.doc) file format

Times New Roman font

12pt. Font Size

Single Space? (still unsure about this, but go ahead i haven't been able to get an answer from them about it.)


----------



## Mossy Toes

When I saw these, I practically leapt for joy. I mean, novel submissions? Awesome!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Exactly my reaction too! I've got my manuscript almost finished, and when i talked to BL Publishing last time, they told me to wait till they had the site back up. 

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Well, now you have to wait until April.:so_happy:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

haha i know... :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

That is just so cool! Thanks for telling us! + rep


----------



## dark angel

Awesome find! But wait a minute.....Where the hell are the Forums on BL?!

Edit: Nevermind, found the other site, and joined  But yeah, I am not that much of a fan with the new site, the old was better in my opinion.


----------



## moodswing

this is amazing. I'm going to bombard them.


----------



## Mossy Toes

d_a : and, I'm afraid, Samnite's HH stories have been lost, along with a plethora of other, marvelous stories. Still, I've gotten in contact with him and several others, shepherding them toward the new pastures.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

moodswing said:


> this is amazing. I'm going to bombard them.


please god don't do that...thats the reason they shortened the submission period from last year! We're lucky they are even taking unagented mss's and short stories. be prudent ok. k:

CP


----------



## moodswing

Commissar Ploss said:


> please god don't do that...thats the reason they shortened the submission period from last year! We're lucky they are even taking unagented mss's and short stories. be prudent ok. k:
> 
> CP


I obviously won't submit crap.

If they are taking unagented works, I'm going to give it my best shot. When in doubt, better to submit. The submission window and overall quality of submission is out of our individual control and not something I'm going to worry about.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

moodswing said:


> I obviously won't submit crap.
> 
> If they are taking unagented works, I'm going to give it my best shot. When in doubt, better to submit. The submission window and overall quality of submission is out of our individual control and not something I'm going to worry about.


very true. Good luck to you! 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

OP updated with information form writersmarket.com

CP


----------



## dark angel

Sniff......Great stories......Lost.....No.....Oh well! Mossy Toes, your a bloody star for getting in contact with them, I look forward too seeing some names over there. Do you think he will post them up? Or has he actually lost them? Anyway, back on topic- I shall be thinking of some ideas, got some good ones last night, though chances are they will not accept a sixteen year olds novel


----------



## deathbringer

Just wondering
If you write something and post it on the net can you then send it into the black library?

None of my past work is up to scratch but if I do submit something I'd love to get it read by you guys before I submit

Any clue?


----------



## dark angel

Actually, I think that is not allowed. I doubt they would as it has been on the Internet for all to see, thus a bunch of people may have already said it. I know authors for Black Library are not actually allowed to read fan fiction, though I cannot remember why. But, I guess that is something you would have to enquire about with Black Library itself.


----------



## Mossy Toes

That is NOT allowed.

HOWEVER, if you don't post it publicly--that is, you only PM it to somebody(/bodies) with whom you have an agreement not to share the information beyond your correspondence--then it is in no way forbidden from publication. If the story is visible to the public for free, well, that is BAD. They want you to have to pay to read it. If it's only been shared privately, that is GOOD.

I hope that clarifies things.

As an aside, I have four good short story ideas for this already. Sure, two of them still need a good deal of beating with the "plot" stick, but I like all four a great deal. I am very, very much looking forward to the submissions window opening... And does anybody want to organize an idea-swap for mutual critique?

Also, dark angel: I think that they are lost for good, sorry.

Finally, Ploss: Nice new avatar!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mossy Toes said:


> And does anybody want to organize an idea-swap for mutual critique?
> 
> Finally, Ploss: Nice new avatar!


thanks mate! I like it a lot too.  I'd be willing to read and critique some of you peoplez works. email addi is commissar.ploss(at)gmail.com If they are novels...well...best not to send them. however, short stories, i'm happy to read.

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Erm, just saying, posting up your email is a prime way to invite spambots to flush you with junkmail. Some people cirumvent the issue by putting "(sqiggly at thinger)" instead of "@", or similar.

Still, once I get my ideas all lined up and set up, I'll send them on over. My own email...well, it should be pretty clear once I send the message to you.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

sure thing. Yeah, good idea, didn't think about that one. haha


----------



## Babypowder

Would getting through with a short story be easier than a full on novel you think? And good luck to all of you who send in submissions!


----------



## dark angel

Babypowder- Writing a short story would be by far easier due to the length changes. However, I think that a novel has more room for character development and plot lines. Yet it depends really, good luck all who enter, hopefully someone from Heresy may end up being selected!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Babypowder said:


> Would getting through with a short story be easier than a full on novel you think? And good luck to all of you who send in submissions!


They will consider both equally. On one hand its better to do a short story due to to the length and amount of short story anthologies that BL puts out. However, the other side would suggest that you give a try at a novel. They pay attention to novels as well as that is their core publication. So its either. Although i would write up a few short stories and submit them all. Just be sure you have all the requirements included when you sent them. they will throw it out if you have even one missing.

CP


----------



## dark angel

Errr, sorry about that I misread the question. But yes, as said both shall be considered as equals, and if you get a good short, perhaps they may even make a novel out of it!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

dark angel said:


> Errr, sorry about that I misread the question. But yes, as said both shall be considered as equals, and if you get a good short, perhaps they may even make a novel out of it!


bah, no harm done! I agree with you on your second sentence. They might turn the short into a prologue!

CP


----------



## Asamodai

How long roughly do you think a short story would want to be in words?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Asamodai said:


> How long roughly do you think a short story would want to be in words?





> Short Stories
> 
> We require a single paragraph summary, 500-1,000 word synopsis and 1,000 words of sample text.


I would imagine somewhere along the lines of 8-9,000 words. 2,000 words is too short for the short stories that BL usually publishes. And besides, if they are asking for 1000 words of sample text, then i would say 5,000 words at the least.

CP


----------



## Boc

...iiiiinteresting.

I remember writing to Michael A. Stackpole when I was a kid to get pointers on how to get a Star Wars book published...the inspiration may come back haha.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

New edition:

Look at the OP again, as i have added a second Edit. Information regarding manuscript preparation and tips for new authors submitting content for the first time. :victory:

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Regarding the manuscript submissions: in the past, BL have had forms that you copy/paste your info into, and which automatically formatted your entries as they desired, leaving that much, at least, in their hands. Just, you know, saying.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

yeah, i took a look to see if i could find those forms, however, there doesn't seem to be anything posted. I'll keep my eyes peeled to see if they post something up when the open submission window gets here.

CP


----------



## bobss

Quite simply: Let battle commence  But I really hope that someone here gets far in this 'competition', if not having their short-story published. Good luck to you all, and I will be dicing, splicing and ruthlessly flaying most of my tidbits of fiction into something at least worthy of the time to read it


----------



## Commissar Ploss

shot off a message to BL Publishing in regards to the formatting required for electronically submitted manuscripts.



> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested in submitting some of my work to BL publishing, and was wondering if i could get some clarification in regards to formatting my manuscript. Most publishers that i have submitted to in the past require 1.5" margins, 10pt Courier New font, double spaced. Basically, a typical/classic typewriter format. Is it safe to assume that you will require the same thing? Or is there a particular formatting that you at the Black Library prefer when it comes to electronic submission of manuscripts? If you could send me some details as to how you would like the formatting to be, it would be greatly appreciated. thank you in advance for your reply.
> 
> David Ploss


hopefully i'll hear a reply soon, then i'll post up the details. 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

this was the reply that i recieved.



> Hi,
> 
> Please refer to this page on our website :
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/FAQ-Working-For-Black-Library.html
> 
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Ragnar Karlsson
> Direct Sales Manager
> Black Library
> www.blacklibrary.com


the reason i asked this question is because there was nothing already on that page that said how the copies should be formatted. Lo and behold! i clicked on the link again to take another look. They have added a small blurb to the website:



> Please e-mail all submissions *(in Word format, 12pt Times)* to: [email protected] (this e-mail address is for submissions only and we will not reply to any queries we receive via this address)


i can only assume that this is due to the fact that i asked. However, its such a small blurb, i wish they would have put something more meaningful up there. Oh well, i did my best, hopefully this will help someone.

CP


----------



## Serpion5

This is all very helpful. Thanks a bunch C.P. And best of luck to all trying to share their visions.:victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

UPDATE

Updated Writersmarket.com information. Information edited/updated as of June 2nd, 2010.

CP


----------



## Arkeoptrix

deathbringer said:


> Just wondering
> If you write something and post it on the net can you then send it into the black library?
> 
> None of my past work is up to scratch but if I do submit something I'd love to get it read by you guys before I submit
> 
> Any clue?


That begs the question though. If you submit something and it gets rejected, can you then post it on the net? Since you aren't going to get feedback from BL anyway, may as well see if the community has any suggestions. No?


----------



## dark angel

The submission is over until next year, but I'll go ahead and answer -

In short; yes. However if you do this, you cannot resubmit the entry during the next window. So, if you are not going to try and enter that particular piece again, go for it. If you are, save it and improve it in the five or so months between the next entry time!


----------



## Arkeoptrix

dark angel said:


> The submission is over until next year, but I'll go ahead and answer -
> 
> In short; yes. However if you do this, you cannot resubmit the entry during the next window. So, if you are not going to try and enter that particular piece again, go for it. If you are, save it and improve it in the five or so months between the next entry time!


Yeah sorry to dig up a zombie, but I figured it's better than starting something that's already there. Anyway I was just doing some very forward thinking. Thanks.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Arkeoptrix said:


> Yeah sorry to dig up a zombie, but I figured it's better than starting something that's already there. Anyway I was just doing some very forward thinking. Thanks.


no problem mate, feel free to keep this discussion on going. 

CP


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

it says they only exepct warhammer 40K and normal hamer, what about my 40K 2K cross overs were orks invade 21st centry earth?


----------



## Baron Spikey

dragonkingofthestars said:


> it says they only exepct warhammer 40K and normal hamer, what about my 40K 2K cross overs were orks invade 21st centry earth?


You can write it, just don't expect the BL guys to read it 

(I'm sure it's good and all, though I don't read fan-fic so I wouldn't *know*, but BL will only accept entries from the GW universe(s))


----------



## Serpion5

Question for Ploss and any others who may know...

It has already been said that BL won`t touch anything that`s been published online, and everything that they would publish is IP of GW anyway. 

My question is in regards to other publishers, would they act in a similar way? 

eg: I`ve written a novel. It`s not published, I`ve made no attempt to get it published, so far it`s just written and saved to disk. If I were to then write a short story that is related but seperate (essentially using the same overall setting and maybe a few of the same characters) and post it online, would that then ruin my chances of having my main novel published? 

Or is that policy just BL?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> Question for Ploss and any others who may know...
> 
> It has already been said that BL won`t touch anything that`s been published online, and everything that they would publish is IP of GW anyway.
> 
> My question is in regards to other publishers, would they act in a similar way?
> 
> eg: I`ve written a novel. It`s not published, I`ve made no attempt to get it published, so far it`s just written and saved to disk. If I were to then write a short story that is related but seperate (essentially using the same overall setting and maybe a few of the same characters) and post it online, would that then ruin my chances of having my main novel published?
> 
> Or is that policy just BL?


you'll run into this issue most anywhere. When you sign a contract, you're usually signing exclusive rights over to the publisher. It is unusual to get a non-exclusive contract with a publisher. 

Most publishers frown upon the posting of stories on the internet, especially on forums, this is due to the terms of use agreement you accepted upon joining the forum, which (usually) gives the forum owner full rights, and full control, of any and all material posted therein. This can be a problem when a publisher is looking to publish a story. The owners of the online portion of the material can sometimes push for a cut of the profits, claiming that they own the material and any characters within. I think i've only ever seen one case of this, as it is fairly legal-heavy and money-consuming over lawsuits and whatnot. 

Exclusive contracts provide an easier time for publishers as there are less things that can go wrong, and they have full control over marketing and whatnot from the onset. I'm no expert, per se, but i've dealt with contracts before, namely on my own manuscripts. 

Basically, if you are thinking you would want to publish a story, don't post it online, unless it's on a website/forum that you yourself own. It's safest that way.

One could always pose the question to another publisher, say, Tor Books, or something like that for another side of the story. I would ask around, it wouldn't hurt to query other publishers on this point. 

long story short, BL is not alone in this issue. Most publishers would prefer the story be unpublished elsewhere.

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Thanks Ploss. May I also ask your opinion on self publishing? I have come across a couple of websites that would make this a possibility and have exchanged a few conversations with self published authors using forums and such to post samples and extracts of their work to garner interest. 

Does this option seem viable to you, or should I try for a real contract first and leave self publishing as a backup plan?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> Thanks Ploss. May I also ask your opinion on self publishing? I have come across a couple of websites that would make this a possibility and have exchanged a few conversations with self published authors using forums and such to post samples and extracts of their work to garner interest.
> 
> Does this option seem viable to you, or should I try for a real contract first and leave self publishing as a backup plan?


self publishing is a viable option as well, especially nowadays, when the emphasis is on controlling your profits and gaining a foothold. It is the feeling of many authors however, that you haven't really made it until you've been picked up by a "real" publisher. It really depends on how you feel. some people would like to have that finished book in their hands. something tangible, and quickly. Self-publishing is good for this. It also lets you keep 100% control over your profits. You set the selling price. there's no overhead, and you don't have to wait for royalties. 

However, with self-publishing comes a lot more responsibility. marketing and advertising is completely on you. Unless you go with a self-publishing company like Xlibris or something like that where you buy a package deal and they take care of you from there depending on the package you chose. 

Editing is also on you to get completed. Books won't sell well if they're not edited correctly. Word spreads when you write a novel full of grammar errors and spelling fuckups. That being said, it would be worth your while to get a freelance editor to go over your manuscript before you publish it. 

When i got dumped by my original publisher, i had the idea that i would rewrite the manuscript and then after pitching some other publishers, if i wasn't picked up again, i would self publish. That's still an option, once i finish my new book. 

Self publishing is an ok route. It all depends on what you want to do with your writing. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll give it some thought. I`m not looking for fame, I just want to tell a story. 

...

...

...

Yeah ok, and maybe make a little extra dough, but that`s not the reason behind it. 

Thanks for the advice Ploss. I`ll look into it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> I`ll give it some thought. I`m not looking for fame, I just want to tell a story.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Yeah ok, and maybe make a little extra dough, but that`s not the reason behind it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice Ploss. I`ll look into it.


I'm glad i could help explain some of it for you mate. 

feel free to ask more questions if you have any.

cheers,

CP


----------



## NoPoet

Shall I submit the Marneus Calgar's Barmy Army 2010 Xmas Special ("The Lion, the Witch and the Tanith Feth-Wit") to the Black Library for a laugh


----------



## Mossy Toes

NoPoet said:


> Shall I submit the Marneus Calgar's Barmy Army 2010 Xmas Special ("The Lion, the Witch and the Tanith Feth-Wit") to the Black Library for a laugh


...

*facepalm*


----------



## Commissar Ploss

NoPoet said:


> Shall I submit the Marneus Calgar's Barmy Army 2010 Xmas Special ("The Lion, the Witch and the Tanith Feth-Wit") to the Black Library for a laugh


uh... no...

CP


----------



## Worldkiller

There's no chance of submitting stuff too dark and gruesome right? I just submitted a short story that I think would actually push the boundaries and I was just beginning to wonder if it would be rejected simply because of subject matter (and not, you know, my amateur writing skills).


----------



## Commissar Ploss

it's worth a shot, either way. If they say no, they say no, and your suspicions are confirmed.

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Considering there was a scene of the aftermath of gang rape in _Soul Hunter_, and another scene of rape observed through a child's eyes in _Blood Reaver_ I think it's safe to say that it would be difficult to be too dark for Black Library.


----------



## Worldkiller

What about a short story that pretty much revolves around self mutilation in order to survive?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

slaaneshi then, right? interesting foray. If they don't use it right away, it might get put on the "be sure to include" list. 

CP

fingers crossed mine makes it this year. It's a novel though.


----------



## Worldkiller

I have novel ideas but I don't think I'm skilled enough to do them quite yet. And you guessed semi-wrong about the slaaneshi bit Mr. Ploss. I don't want to give any more of it away here but if you would like to know the plot, you can pm me for it if you like. I'm actually kinda proud of it as it is just full of symbolism and whatnot.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Just don't try a Saw knock-off and you should be fine.


----------



## Dogbeard

You don't think they'll like my story "Chainsaw" about an Ork who has to cut his own head off in order to brutally kill an Eldar as part of a morality test devised by a psychotic Inquisitor? Oh, fiddlesticks!


----------



## Serpion5

Dogbeard said:


> You don't think they'll like my story "Chainsaw" about an Ork who has to cut his own head off in order to brutally kill an Eldar as part of a morality test devised by a psychotic Inquisitor? Oh, fiddlesticks!


You been lookin` over my shoulder at all mate? :threaten:


----------



## William Siegfried

YES! I was already working on a small short story in the M41 timeline, so hopefully I have a shot at getting it published. Pretty good plot too XD.


----------



## Pathfinder201

Just wondering but what is word format does it have to do with the spacing? I currently have my fiction spaced 1.5 not sure if that will work or not.


----------



## Mossy Toes

BL Graeme said:


> Just to make you all aware, Laurie and Christian have finished going through all the submissions from 2011 and have contacted the authors from whom they wish to hear more. They thank you all for your submissions, and hope to see more this year.
> 
> They have not yet talked to the writers who posted submissions on Laurie's wall of words at Games Day. This will happen seperately, and several people will be hearing from them in due course.
> 
> Watch out for an official announcement in the next few weeks regarding the 2012 submissions window.


Disappointed, but I submitted the stories long enough ago that the bite is pretty much gone.


----------



## Mossy Toes

You guys can definitely expect to see several stories from me here on the forums in the near future!


----------



## unxpekted22

Do they take submissions every year?


----------

